

Could a country become a computer like or a hybrid of some sort? - persilj

What can be read below is not about politics. It is about the notion that many issues that seem politically motivated can (partly) be explained by quite simple visual figures (think about merging and small sized graphs as examples).
If you are such a type, who is into the visual thinking, you might see a pattern arising from the following notions related to Finland. I'm not saying that I've enough notions listed here for forming some kind of claims like "Finland as a country is becoming a gigantic computer – or a single component to be resided inside a larger entity -- which is driven by people, whose goals are uniform enough" and it would also be quite easy to not take in consideration something that didn't get imagined while visualizing (compare this to infographics that is "too powerful").
It might be easier to understand the motivations behind the following, if you are an entrepreuner of some sort:<p>* Government considered abolition of all ministries in 2011. Plan is still on agenda in 2013.<p>* Possibility of merging the Finnish Competition and Consumer Authorities was assessed in 2012. New, merged "Finnish Competition and Consumer Authority" started in 2013.<p>* Google invested another $180 million to expand datacenter in Finland in 2012.<p>* Last week it was questioned (by a one person, who got quite a lot of media time), if Finland even needs a president. Another public figure, who seems to have enough experience in both, politics and business related matters, commented that Finland could make it on its own without a president starting from somewhere after 2024. He wasn't very exact about what he actually ment, but he propably had some kind of idea in his mind, when he wrote that. He might have meant that there are enough people in Finland, whose desires are uniform enough to drive the country together.<p>* Smaller universities are been merged, because..<p>(wordcount limit exceeded, continues in the comment..)
======
persilj
(continues..)

* Smaller universities are been merged, because of "quality and competitiveness". "Small universities are just not powerful enough", it has been said.

* Finland tends to like to streamline usage of multiple information systems by either making them more interoperable or by designing a new national enterprise architecture afresh. For example, we (almost) have this "The National Archive of Health Information (KanTa)", which "is the name of the national data system services for healthcare services, pharmacies and citizens. The services include the electronic prescription, Pharmaceutical Database, My Health Information, and Patient Records Archive." It will replace the need for separate, smaller information systems, to be able to communicate with each other as all the data in different systems can be seen (by permission) through this central system. Same will later apply to museum and library -related data (applies to other countries too as they are dropping the usage of older national standards and are moving to use international standards).

Now.. I'd like to peak to the future just to see, what happens after it, when
all the big reorganizings have been done. And no, I don't belong to any
political party or support "officially" any of them. I'm just a person, who
tend to design and implement (smallish) ICT-based solutions of his own.

------
dosx
Not sure the direction you are going here but i wanted to point something out,
A computer has a processor, its the decision engine its divided init.

Maybe hybrid but from computer stand point someone has to make a decision,
others give expertise and ideas but there is always a head whether formal or
informal.

